# Davidoff Grand Cru No. 2 Cigar Review - Dissappointment



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Inconsistent burn, strong flavor with powerful aftertaste. Was expecting more

Read the full review here: Davidoff Grand Cru No. 2 Cigar Review - Dissappointment


----------

